
Pixar Animator Dreams Up a New Superhero — For Each Day of the Year - Pr0
http://www.wired.com/design/2012/12/365-superheroes/
======
SoCool
Side Note: Wired.com articles are very annoying. Few seconds after the post is
rendered, a video ad pops up which you have to close to go back to your
article. I find such kind of invasive ad targeting extremely annoying.

~~~
EzGraphs
Agreed - would have preferred that the original blog had been referenced
rather than Wired. That HN standard has been falling into greater disuse in
recent days.

------
duck
You can see the 289 completed ones here: <http://365supers.blogspot.com/>

I can't draw, so this is very cool... but dreaming up superheros seems to be
like 20% drawing and 80% persona, so this doesn't seem as cool as I figured it
would.

~~~
Keyframe
Any character drawing and/or painting follows 80/20 rule too. Animation is
also 80/20, where 80% is acting, where animator is the actor.

------
snookca
Reminds me a bit of The Superest. In the case of The Superest, two artists
take turns creating super heroes/villians that could defeat the previous
character. <http://thesuperest.com/>

------
zaaaaz
I'd guess I drew at least 365 new heroes from 1st to 8th grade. I doubt many
of them look as good as his do, though.

------
dustinlakin
I love art like this. Does anyone have any goto spots for more work like this?

~~~
xtacy
<http://www.deviantart.com>

